# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Pyramid of Needs

## jcgrip26

I've been reading through Cody Lundin's books and came across a helpful diagram.  Its a Pyramid of your survival needs.
1.Possitive Attitude
2.Clothing ,02, sleep, Water
3.Food, Shelter, Sanitation
4.Lighting, First Aid
5.Communications
6.Cooking
7.Transportation

----------


## natertot

I guess clothing doesn't include shoes!

----------


## Rick

His is a take off of Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs. That, of course, doesn't make it any less valuable. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The difference is Maslow decreed that you had to fulfill the lowest level of needs before you could move up the pyramid. I don't remember if Cody's position in the book was the same or not. If so, I don't necessarily agree with that. I just don't remember his position.

----------


## natertot

I saw a video where Lundin talked about this. If I remember correctly, he took Maslov's and tweaked it towards wilderness survival. I also think he said that is how one should prioritize if you don't have anything, but don't pass up any easy opportunity of something else either. Been a few years since I saw it so I could be a bit off.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

This doesn't make sense. Whether you look at it from the order of importance, or as a function of quantity. Lighting is more important than transportation? What is considered transportation anyway? A car? Well that pretty much negates a survival situation in the first place doesn't it? Attitude is the most important, over something like first aid? But I could tell everyone that we're all gonna' die, meanwhile treating my wounds with my FAK.  Meanwhile somebody else is telling everyone that things are going to be just peachy while they all bleed out with no means of treating their wounds. 

I think what is more useful would be the rule of 3s or the triangle of survival. Shelter, fire, water. And knowledge, resources, and core temperature control. If you start trying to overcomplicate it then it becomes meaningless.

----------


## hunter63

To bad life doesn't fit into neat categories and time table........Kinda like the ad for small dose aspirin..."You heart attack will happen tonight"
Both pyramids are an attempt to place things in some kind of order.......

----------


## RandyRhoads

That list doesn't make sense to me. 

And if its true I'm screwed on step 1 haha.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I've always said that your ability to assess threats is the number one skill and priority. Because some survival factors never become an issue, even shelter. Yet others, like being attacked by killer bees or predators, may pose eminent threats.  You'll be sitting around boiling water and building a lean to and some giant grizzly comes and mauls you to death. 

Where exactly is "grizzly bear" in the pyramid of survival?

----------


## Rick

But then you guys aren't making a gillion dollars a year on TV shows and books. Sooooo...........

----------


## natertot

> But then you guys aren't making a gillion dollars a year on TV shows and books. Sooooo...........


True.... But the Kardashians are and you can't get much more stupid than that!  :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

Butt..............

----------


## BENESSE

> True.... But the Kardashians are and you can't get much more stupid than that!


Oh, yes you can! Those who watch them, for example. It's who pays their bills.

----------


## Rick

No Butts about it. They are making mega bucks. 

"1 million 100 thousand six hundred and two." 
"People think we are stupid."
"(chuckle) Yeah, I know. 1 million 100 thousand six hundred and three."

----------


## hunter63

Butt.....did I say that?

----------


## Rick

Indeed, sir, you did.

----------


## kyratshooter

Remember that old story about not having to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun the slowest guy in the group that the bear is chasing?

You don't have to be a genius to make a million dollars, you just have to be smarter than the people you are separating from their money.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

> Remember that old story about not having to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun the slowest guy in the group that the bear is chasing?
> 
> You don't have to be a genius to make a million dollars, you just have to be smarter than the people you are separating from their money.


O....kay....And the relevance of that to this thread is what exactly?

----------


## Rick

This should be good (chuckle). Got my popcorn. Let the show begin!

----------


## hunter63

Lawn chair....brewski's........oh wait still a little early...

----------


## crashdive123

Oh you guys (or youse guys if you prefer)!

My money is on Krat thought he was posting in the paracord bracelet thread. :Whistling: 


but standing by with lawn chair and brewskis just in case

----------


## jcgrip26

After doing a little more thinking on the subject here's what kind of prorates I came up with.
1.Deal with any first aid issues if you have them and/or just asses the situation.
2.find/make shelter,
3.Water-make sure it's disinfected whether that be through boiling, iodine, chlorine, or through any other means of disinfecting water you may have. 
4. Fire (this may come before you drink the water in order to disinfect it)
5. Food(glorious food)
6.Tools(make them, find them, improve them, whatever you need to get your jobs done)
-in a survival situation you should be signaling while doing your other tasks...

I don't make millions of dollars like Cody Lundin or the Kardashians, but that's the list of my survival priorities I came up with and have come across through the years...

----------


## TrueNord

> Remember that old story about not having to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun the slowest guy in the group that the bear is chasing?
> 
> You don't have to be a genius to make a million dollars, you just have to be smarter than the people you are separating from their money.


I assume this is why you are a millionaire now? Yup, Stepping over others sure does get you far in life.

----------


## hunter63

......and away we go...again.....Been quite around here....

----------


## Rick

I have my popcorn and soda. Let the show begin.

----------


## kyratshooter

> O....kay....And the relevance of that to this thread is what exactly?


Hey, I was just answering your question about where the Grizzly bear was in the pyramid of insanity that you brought up in post #8.

Don't take off down a tangent trail and then act like you are demanding focus, this was your trip down the rosy path, not mine.


*As for stepping over people to get to the top???*

*Where did that come from anyway?*

It's the freekin' outrun the bear analogy, not a statement on the condition of society or one's code of personal behavior.    

_Newbies with issues alert folks._

----------


## TrueNord

That's what you are prettymuch saying here:




> You don't have to be a genius to make a million dollars, *you just have to be smarter than the people you are separating from their money.*


My father would try and teach me the same thing but was a bit more brutally honest about it. He would say you need to lie and be an a**hole to reach the top. Find opportunities to use people so that you get what you want and always put on a face. Life is a game; the nice people in the world are idiots and they fail, but the a**holes; people willing to get dirty and fight for what they want, win." 

My father used these tactics throughout life and he is one of the top directors for Nationwide Insurance company. He makes lots of money, but he is also disliked by many and is unhappy; always wanting more and never satisfied. I will NEVER be like him and I've made that very clear; which is why I'm his least favorite son. But I don't care, I have no respect for people like that.

That's the reason I don't like that phrase you posted. My father used to lecture that same phrase to us when we were kids.

I hope you all got more bags of popcorn handy. :P

----------


## Rick

I would suggest that's your interpretation of what he is saying. I didn't read it that way at all. There is no emotion in that statement. It's pretty much a statement of fact. I think it's called capitalism.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, newbies with issues.

In this case "Daddy issues".

----------


## hunter63

Looks like Daddy was successful.....apple don't fall far from the tree......
Going after another brewski....

----------


## crashdive123

Oh my goodness.

Of all the things to get gunched up over, this ain't one of them.

----------


## TrueNord

> I would suggest that's your interpretation of what he is saying. I didn't read it that way at all. There is no emotion in that statement. It's pretty much a statement of fact. I think it's called capitalism.


Yea he could have been using it in a completely different context. I apologize if I interpreted it wrong, I read that comment after I had an argument with him over the phone for verbally abusing my mother last time I visited. I'm the only one who sticks up for her and when I hear people acting like him or saying things he says, I tend to fight for the opposite cause. 




> Looks like Daddy was successful.....apple don't fall far from the tree......


Very true. Apples don't fall far from the tree. I assume this what your dad looked like?
Internet-Troll.jpg

----------


## Rick

If you intend to go on the offensive each time someone makes a joke or comment you don't like then you won't last long. Once you strike the first blow you have to know that others will be defensive. You might want to let this drop while you're ahead.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - I suggest we all just move along.

----------


## TrueNord

Honestly it was no problem; I was just playing along and having a bit of fun so my apologies. 
But I suppose this is a large derailment of the topic. 

Indeed, let's move on.

----------


## hunter63

> Honestly it was no problem; I was just playing along and having a bit of fun so my apologies. 
> But I suppose this is a large derailment of the topic. 
> 
> Indeed, let's move on.


I gonna move on as well, .....so after stopping in to insult, calling names and "have a bit of fun"......including posting pic' direct from the Troll Handbook.........seems your intentions are apparent.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-T...15326905233024

Too bad ........thought you were on to something with the miniature weapons.

Over and out.

----------


## TrueNord

My Intentions...what are you implying with this insult? I don't think you understand what "moving on" means. When we all agree to move on, that doesn't mean leave another insult at the door while doing it.

I apologized twice. Once for my misunderstanding and my original comment and a second time for 'going on the offensive' and the topic derailment. And after all this, I even commented to your comment on my miniature swords topic with appreciation for your interest and was very respectful in answering your question... 

What more do you guys want?

----------


## Rick

Seems you just did the same thing. LET IT GO. That's my last request.

----------


## crashdive123

Let me suggest this - rather than close this topic - let any further postings here reflect the OP and not the disagreement/misunderstanding.  That is how we can move on from this and prevent any further misunderstandings.

----------


## TrueNord

I agree and on that note, I found this hilarious and true assuming this fit's your lifestyle (it fits mine!):
PIRAMIDE.jpg

----------


## Sarge47

I don't believe this!  We recently got rid of Ninja survival dude and this guy shows up!  I can't leave you guys alone for 5 minutes!  I don't even drink alcohol so now I gotta get a Nalgene bottle of my famous sweet tea and popcorn.  BTW, Kyrat, thanks for the info on how to get away from the bear.  As for Bear Grylls I'm STILL trying top stay away from that idiot!... :pepsi: ... :Creepy:

----------


## crashdive123

Gee Sarge - way to ignite a fire after it had been put out.

----------


## Rick

Water is not spelled G.A.S.O.L.I.N.E.

----------


## BENESSE

There's no "us"  in "Sarge".  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Wildthang

Skills, innovation, adaptation and essentials, that is my pyramid in no certain order because you must have them all! Oh sorry, I got back on topic..........darnit!

----------


## hunter63

> Skills, innovation, adaptation and essentials, that is my pyramid in no certain order because you must have them all! Oh sorry, I got back on topic..........darnit!


Maybe just call it a puddle of needs?

----------


## Wildthang

Works for me Hunter, you are a literary genius ole buddy!

----------


## hunter63

Oh...pheeeshaw.....

----------

